# (Offline) Huge Storage Cleanout: over 500 items!



## Minou (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi! 

I'm doing a huge storage cleanout. You can see the list of what I have here:




__





						Storage by minou88 | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Storage, a list by minou88 containing 278 items




					villagerdb.com
				



There is a mix of furnitures/clothes/walls/floorings/other items. 

Everything is absolutely free! Please don't feel obligated to bring anything in return. This is a way for me to give back to the community 

Reply in this thread here using the order form below all the items you would like to have so I can prepare and leave them for you at the entrance.
*IGN:
Island name:
Requested items:*

Items will be given on a first come first serve basis. 
I will PM each of you with dodo code once I get to your turn. 

I didn't include DIY in the link because I thought it'd take too long to search for the requested items in addition to the requested DIY. I will leave free DIY however at the entrance next to the requested items, so feel free to grab the ones you need when you come pick up your items.


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 3, 2020)

IGN: Angelle 
Island name: Stanow
Requested items:
All Ancient Sashed Robe
All Bath towel wrap
Bathrobe
Basketball hoop
Bohemian tunic dress
Board game
Cardboard box cherries
Career jacket
Changing room
All cheerleading outfit
Colorful wheel
Cork board natural flower
Dal apron
Dal sunglasses
Desk mirror pink 
Green raincoat
Both evening bags
Espresso maker red
Full length dress with pearls
Pink headband
Mountain bike yellow
Piano bench white
Pink shiny parasol
Retro gas pump
Rice cooker white
Sand castle
Simple panel
Skull tee (all)
Space suit
Sturdy sewing kit
Tool cart red
Ventilation fan 
Yucca plant 

it’s a lot I know willing to give a coupleof nmts for it lmk thank you


----------



## trea (Jul 3, 2020)

IGN: Anneli 
Island name: Kyrr 
Requested items: dal tee, ramshackle wall,  skyscraper wall, highway flooring

Thank you so much!!


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Jul 3, 2020)

IGN: Katriona 
Island name: Mars 
Requested items: I would love to have the baby chair
Bathrobe 
Bath towel wrap (white) 
Record box 
Simple kettle 
^^


----------



## Minou (Jul 3, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> IGN: Angelle
> Island name: Stanow
> Requested items:
> All Ancient Sashed Robe
> ...


No that's perfect! Happy to hand them all to you. 
Will grab your items now 
You can tip if you like with nmt but don't feel the need to 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020



trea said:


> IGN: Anneli
> Island name: Kyrr
> Requested items: dal tee, ramshackle wall,  skyscraper wall, highway flooring
> 
> Thank you so much!!


You're welcome! Will just do the one before you first !


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 3, 2020)

Minou said:


> No that's perfect! Happy to hand them all to you.
> Will grab your items now
> You can tip if you like with nmt but don't feel the need to
> 
> ...


Okie dokie just send me your dodo when you’re ready! Thank you so much!


----------



## masterlauren (Jul 3, 2020)

*IGN:* Lauren
*Island name: *Crystarium*
Requested items:* Bunny ears, garden lantern (black), masquerade mask (red), shaved ice maker, weight bench,


----------



## Minou (Jul 3, 2020)

MayorKat54231 said:


> IGN: Katriona
> Island name: Mars
> Requested items: I would love to have the baby chair
> Bathrobe
> ...


Will do!


MayorKat54231 said:


> IGN: Katriona
> Island name: Mars
> Requested items: I would love to have the baby chair
> Bathrobe
> ...


Hi! The first person on this thread already requested the bathrobe and bathtowel wrap so unfortunately as it's a first come first serve basis I can only provide you the record box simple kettle and baby chair if that's ok!


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Jul 3, 2020)

Minou said:


> Will do!
> 
> Hi! The first person on this thread already requested the bathrobe and bathtowel wrap so unfortunately as it's a first come first serve basis I can only provide you the record box simple kettle and baby chair if that's ok!


No of course that’s fine with me


----------



## Karlexus (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi 
IGN: Kandy
Island name: Harmony 
Requested items:
 Dollhouse Dress
Hibiscus Hairpin
Lace skirt white
Lacy dress blue
Long black pleather coat
Plaid shorts light blue
Plushie muffler coat
Snowy sweater please


----------



## Paquino (Jul 3, 2020)

IGN:Aysia
Island name:Hibiscus 
Requested items:barrett bandage

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020

Bath towel blue bathrobe bidget white bun hair colorful wheel coffee grinder cushion and mustache

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020

I also have little money so ;-; but I’ll pay all my money


----------



## Tiger513 (Jul 3, 2020)

IGN: Tiger
Island Name: The Fells
Requested items:
Formal paper (light brown)
Garden Lantern (bronze)
High end stero
Portable record player (red)
Safe (black)
Wall Mounted Tool Board (black)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Minou (Jul 3, 2020)

Sorry everyone for the huge delay! At @trea currently (only at second ). Should be faster from here. Thank you for your patience!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020

At @MayorKat54231 
Will pm everyone in order but if I don't see one come in the next 15 min after I send my dodo will have to skip your turn for the next one sorry! But will still reserve your items until you confirm in the conversation that youre not available anymore


----------



## Paquino (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m willing to tip really well


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 3, 2020)

IGN: Chloe
Island name: Celosia
Requested items:
Flower barrette  
White elegant hat 
Pink frilly dress
Incense burner
Lemon skirt
Red milkmaid dress
Mossy garden flooring
Pineapple aloha shirt
Red skirt with suspenders
Straw pochette 
Blue tankless toilet

Currently at my aunts boyfriends house and we will be eating dinner soon, but after that I'll be free! ^^


----------



## IchoSuzu (Jul 3, 2020)

IGN: Christina
Island name: Chronica
Requested items:
Cartoonist’s set
Chef’s hat
Chef’s outfit (red)
Punching bag


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ign Katya 
Island Blush Bay
Am I able to come to your island and browse?


----------



## Minou (Jul 3, 2020)

Katya01 said:


> Ign Katya
> Island Blush Bay
> Am I able to come to your island and browse?


sorry since this thread is dedicated to giving out requested items, i would prefer once that's all done and out of the way before letting you explore my island freely. hope you dont mind!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jul 3, 2020)

I would love the 
Brown monstera
Blue menu chalkboard 
Berry red layered tank dress
Japanese literature book
Red hibiscus muumuu
Natural hourglass
Imitation cow skull
Silver shaved ice machine
Red serving cart

Thank u for the giveaway!


----------



## cicely (Jul 3, 2020)

This is really cool of you! I have a lot of stuff I'm interested in, lol. Lmk if it's too much.
IGN: Cicely
Island name: Espoir
Requested items:

Dolly Shirt (Blue)
 Dolly Shirt (Pink)
Drying Rack (Ivory) 
Fairy-tale Dress (Orange) 
Floor Light (Green) 
Fluffy Rug
Frugal Dress (Green) 
Garden Lantern (Bronze) 
Kisses Wall
Lace-up Dress (Purple) 
Lacy Dress (Blue) 
Long Pleather Coat (Black)
Ring (Blue) 
Sailor-collar Dress (Blue)
Sailor-collar Dress (Navy blue)
Sailor-collar Dress (Pink)
Sailor-collar Dress (White)
Simple Panel (Light gray / Horizontal planks) 

Thanks!


----------



## Minou (Jul 3, 2020)

cicely said:


> This is really cool of you! I have a lot of stuff I'm interested in, lol. Lmk if it's too much.
> IGN: Cicely
> Island name: Espoir
> Requested items:
> ...


no its perfect!  ^^
i should have everything except the lacy dress since someone before you had already requested it.
will PM you once im done with the person before you ^^


----------



## Minou (Jul 3, 2020)

Will be offline now for tonight but will be back online surely!
Thanks for everyone who has come!


----------

